# Is it going to be 3 years in a row?



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Apple trees are once again in bloom. the last two years when they were we had a killing frost that killed the blossoms which resulted in no apples. Last spring it was the intire state it happen too. 

We not only have frost warnings for tonight but snow in the forecast for today and tomorrow.

ON a high note, there seems to be a bumper crop of dandalions and mustard.

 Al


----------



## Mavors (Mar 30, 2007)

Calling for frost here in SW Ohio too, but I think this year we made it through the apple bloom time frame and should get some apples. We have been getting frosts/freezes right at bloom here for the last couple of years too.

Mav


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

fruit tree bloom must be behind this year ,, but no frost warnings that I see ,but then I dont through the darts


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

We had a hail storm Sunday afternoon and frost last night. Now to wait and see if it got the apple blossums. There are a bunch of wild plums in bloom now too but I don't worry about those.

 Al


----------

